# My Bettas From Chard are Here!



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Ready for the pictures? Didn't wanna stress them too much so only took one pic of each to start with!! 

Enjoy!! They're in temporary containers for the night, since I'll be at the boyfriends for the night. 

Oh and I need help with names!!! 

Girl #1 - 









Girl #2 - 









Girl #3 - 









Girl #4 - 









Girl #5 - 









Girl #6 - 









Girl #7 - 









Girl #8 - 









Girl #9 (She was impossible to get a good picture of) - 









Girl #10 - 









Boy #1 - 

























Boy #2 -


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Girl 7 is a stunner! Nice job Chard!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how much did he have to pay you to take them ugly fish off his hands ????......lol
i see some very interesting offspring in the making....nice purchase flare.....you picked some good fish...


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

they are very beautiful!!!!


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Why I otta'*



lohachata said:


> how much did he have to pay you to take them ugly fish off his hands ????......lol
> i see some very interesting offspring in the making....nice purchase flare.....you picked some good fish...


 You better watch it mister! LOL! I hope she gets the Veiltail line going she wants. I'm going to be watching for some results in a couple months!


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

What kind of Betta is Male #2? He's pretty.

And yeah, I think Richard is going to be my sole source of Bettas from now on.
My sister has 6 females from him and I have a gorgeous Copper HM from him.

*Congrats on the new Bettas!*


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

this is one of my all time favorite bettas...i almost got him but got sniped on aquabid...



















i have been thinking of playing around with them again to see what i can come up with...


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

1,3 look nice. I'll have to pick some up as well.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I like boy 1, he's cool. Metallic-looking


----------



## .hawaii (Oct 8, 2011)

lohachata said:


> this is one of my all time favorite bettas...i almost got him but got sniped on aquabid...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! He is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

here are 2 others that i have been thinking of getting.....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1321285505

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1320655386



so far i am resisting the temptation because i am moving soon and will have to condense my fishroom..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice flare!


----------

